# Help With Outlaw Type Straight Pipe Mounting



## Synthetic (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi, I have one of those "Outlaw" type straight pipe (muffler) that I just hooked up to my new engine. The problem is I am not sure how to mount the thing to the car. Right now it is just mounted to the header pipe by the supplied rubber exhaust coupler. No instructions in the package either...Help please?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Synthetic said:


> Hi, I have one of those "Outlaw" type straight pipe (muffler) that I just hooked up to my new engine. The problem is I am not sure how to mount the thing to the car. Right now it is just mounted to the header pipe by the supplied rubber exhaust coupler. No instructions in the package either...Help please?


Strait pipe? There has to be some baffles in there for a 2 stroke to work effectively. Whoever came up with a strait pipe and sells it as outlaw must be selling some kind of rip off product. Anyway the rubber coupeler needs to be secured with zip ties on the pipe and the manifold. Mount the wire to fromthe car at the front and you're good to go.


----------



## Synthetic (Nov 1, 2003)

Tom, I think it is manufactured by Ace as I remember. Don't know if there are any baffles inside of it or not but it is a straight pipe. No curves to it at all. Very nicely made with very good welds. I have used the silicone coupler to attatch the pipe with wire ties to the header but there are no holes or places to put a brace on the other end. I wish I could find a picture online of it so I could post it here but haven't been able to find one yet. I am going to race it this weekend so I will know how it works. I bought it awhile back and planned on using it on a "pimped" out NTC3 but thought I would go ahead and give it a try now and see how it works. I know someone else out there have seen them before or know where to get one. Let me know and I will post a picture of it..If not I will take of picture of it installed and post it...Thanks....


----------



## Chris24 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Straight Outlaw Pipe*

I bought one of these for my Revo through EBay. Talking about a wicked muffler. The sound itself is amazing. My neighbors hate me and can no longer run at my house at night but who cares.

As for mounting it, you are right, there is no where to attach the wire to the muffler so you can mount it to the frame. What I did was zip-tied the wire to the muffler (I think a small hose-clamp would work better though which I am goingto try as the heat makes those zip-ties brittle) then I attached the wire to the frame.

The biggest complaint I have of the muffle is there is no nozzle fitting for the back pressure hose, you have to push it through a hole drilled into the muffler. The craftsmanship of this muffler is great and the performance is wicked but they should have gone a bit further with the design and manufacturing of it.

I am having someone weld a fitting in the hole for me so I can secure the hose and, while I am at it, I may mark the right spot and have them weld my mounting wire also.

Here's a picture of it (I also attached it in case this doesn't work): 









Chris


----------

